# Your Top 5 Non-Classical Albums of All Time



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

For now, here's mine:

1. Blood on the Tracks - Bob Dylan
2. Master of Puppets - Metallica
3. Bedtime Stories - Madonna
4. Bonded By Blood - Exodus
5. Harem - Sarah Brightman
:angel:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2016)

Aaaaaaggggghhhh. OK, here's today's all time 5.

Thinking Plague - In this Life
Alice in Chains - Dirt
Portishead - Portishead
Gosta Berlings Saga - Glue Works
Guapo - Elixirs


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2016)

Iean said:


> For now, here's mine:
> 
> 1. Blood on the Tracks - Bob Dylan
> 2. Master of Puppets - Metallica
> ...


Just rediscovering Exodus, bought the first on mp3 this morning. Recently got CDs of Blood In and Tempo. Both monsters!!!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

A toughie indeed! Mine (they might be different tomorrow):

Bill Bruford's Earthworks - Random Acts of Happiness
Led Zeppelin - [untitled][IV]
Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of the Moon
Uzeb - Noisy Nights
Yes - Close to the Edge


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2016)

Uzeb? New one on me!


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

This week's list:

Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue
Frank Zappa - Hot Rats
Steely Dan - Countdown To Ecstasy
Steely Dan - Aja
John Martyn - Solid Air.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2016)

Dr Johnson said:


> This week's list:
> 
> Miles Davis - Kind Of Blue
> Frank Zappa - Hot Rats
> ...


Thanks for the Dans!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

dogen said:


> Uzeb? New one on me!


It was new to me too until a French-Canadian friend of mine introduced me to them. Uzeb took their name from the festival in St-Eusèbe, near Montreal, where they played publicly for the very first time. it's a stunning prog-jazz-rock-fusion band (mostly instrumental) led by the man many hold up as the world's best bass player, Alain Caron. I was blown over when I first heard them and _Noisy Nights_ is one of the best albums.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Springsteen: Darkness on the Edge of Town
Mother Love Bone: Apple
Led Zep: Led Zep #1, #3
PJ Harvey: Let England Shake, Stories from the City..., To Bring You My Love
Maria McKee: High Dive, You Gotta Sin to be Saved
Paul Simon: Graceland
Bob Dylan: Blood on the Tracks
Joan Osborne: Relish
Jimi Hendrix Experience: Are You Experienced?
Stones: Sticky Fingers
Doors: The Doors
Janelle Monàe: The ArchAndroid
Genesis: Selling England by the Pound

Pick any five out of this first quick batch.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

dogen said:


> Aaaaaaggggghhhh. OK, here's today's all time 5.
> 
> Thinking Plague - In this Life
> Alice in Chains - Dirt
> ...


Wow! Another Guapo fan here..although my fave album is "Five Suns":angel:


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Delicious Manager said:


> A toughie indeed! Mine (they might be different tomorrow):
> 
> Bill Bruford's Earthworks - Random Acts of Happiness
> Led Zeppelin - [untitled][IV]
> ...


Thanks a lot for introducing me to Uzeb! Just listened to "Between the Lines" and I'm now a big fan:angel:


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Strange Magic said:


> Springsteen: Darkness on the Edge of Town
> Mother Love Bone: Apple
> *Led Zep: Led Zep #1*, #3
> *PJ Harvey: Let England Shake, Stories from the City*..., To Bring You My Love
> ...


Just picked my fave five :angel:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The Beatles Revolver (though I'm not even positive it's my favorite Beatles album)
Bob Dylan Blonde on Blonde
Townes Van Zandt Live at the Old Quarter
Johnny Cash Live at Folsom Prison
Tom Waits Small Change
The Black Keys Brothers

Tossed in an extra just to show I go beyond the 60s/70s.

I excluded Jazz simply because it's hard for me to mix 'n' match.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Alec Wilder - Music for lost souls and wounded birds
Andrew Hill - Andrew!!!
Herbie Nichols - Complete recordings
Booker Little - Out front
Michael Mantler - Hapless child

onestly five it's impossible.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2016)

Iean said:


> Wow! Another Guapo fan here..although my fave album is "Five Suns":angel:


I probably love Five Suns, Black Oni and Elixirs about the same.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

This is excluding greatest hits and live albums, as those would make it both too easy and too hard.

Top five:

Brian Setzer: The Dirty Boogie
Eagles: Hotel California
Dwight Yoakam: This Time
ZZ Top: Eliminator
Stevie Ray Vaughan: Texas Flood

Honorable mentions to make a top 10:

Vince Gill: When I Call Your Name
Keith Urban: Get Closer
Trisha Yearwood: Jasper County
Gary Moore: Bad for You Baby
Vince Gill and Paul Franklin: Bakersfield


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Michael Stearns - Planetary Unfolding
Steve Roach - Mystic Chords & Sacred Spaces
Klaus Schulze - Mirage
Brian Eno - Ambient 4: On Land
Vangelis - Blade Runner


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

OK, I´ll play 

- Petrucciani Trio live in Stuttgart 



- Tori Amos - To Venus & Back, live album CD in the 2CD release 



- Savage Rose - maybe Wild Child. If you don´t know this vocalist, then try it. 



- Massive Attack - Blue Lines 



, 



, 



- C.V. Jørgensen - Skygger og Magi (not on you-t)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Kate Bush - Hounds of love
Pink FLoyd - Wish you were here
Porcupine Tree - Fear of a blank planet
Tori Amos - Unrepentant Geraldines
Genesis - Selling England by the pound


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Frank Zappa - We're Only in It for the Money
Frank Zappa - Burnt Weeny Sandwich 
Hot Tuna- Hot Tuna
Daddy Cool- Sex, Dope, Rock'n'Roll: Teenage Heaven
Miles Davis - Bitches Brew


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

My list, today (ask again tomorrow, and it would most likely be different), would look something like this:

Magma - KA
King Crimson - Lark's Tongue in Aspic
Bruford - One of a Kind
Banco - Io Sono Nato Libero
Genesis - The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway

The ones that were extremely hard to keep off the list:

YES - Relayer
Mahavishnu Orchestra - Birds of Fire
Thinking Plague - In Extremis
Happy the Man - S/T
Zappa - One Size Fits All
Univers Zero - Clivages



dogen said:


> Aaaaaaggggghhhh. OK, here's today's all time 5.
> 
> *Thinking Plague - In this Life*
> Alice in Chains - Dirt
> ...


Nice list! Specifically the ones I bolded.



> *Bill Bruford's Earthworks - Random Acts of Happiness*
> Led Zeppelin - [untitled][IV]
> Pink Floyd - The Dark Side of the Moon
> *Uzeb - Noisy Nights
> Yes - Close to the Edge*


Another nice list!

I'm a big Alon Caron fan. Usually, he plays in LA this time of year when he's in town for the NAMM show. Last year he played with the freakishly good Damien Schmitt on drums.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Miles Davis - 'Round About Midnight (1957)
Antônio Carlos Jobim - The Composer of Desafinado, Plays (1963)
Brian Eno - Music for Airports (1978)
Donald Fagen - The Nightfly (1982)
Angelo Badalamenti - Twin Peaks (1990)


----------



## MrTortoise (Dec 25, 2008)

At the moment my top 5, but I'm sure all of these would never stray from my top 10:

Kate Bush - Hounds of Love
Yes - Close to the Edge
King Crimson - Red
Led Zeppelin - IV
The Beatles - Abbey Road


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Ten was tough. This is nearly impossible

1. _The Final Cut_ by Pink Floyd
2. _Hysterical_ by Clap Your Hands Say Yeah
3. _Gimme Fiction_ by Spoon
4. _Dino: The Essential Dean Martin_ by Dean Martin
5. _American Beauty_ by The Grateful Dead

tough to leave off some great albums!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

OP: Can Jazz, Folk/Blues albums be included? Choosing just 5 albums is impossible.

Narrowing focus on rock/pop...

Joy Division - Closer
Aphrodite's Child - 666
Skinny Puppy - Last Rights
Bruce Springsteen - Nebraska
Velvet Underground - The Velvet Underground & Nico


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

This is MUCH harder than top five classical pieces, somehow. My final answers are virtually meaningless.

John Coltrane - Africa/Brass
Neko Case - Fox Confessor Brings the Flood
Nina Simone - At Newport
Nas - Illmatic
The Meters - Rejuvenation


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

Morimur said:


> OP: Can Jazz, Folk/Blues albums be included?


If it ain't classical, it's non-classical!

Let's see that impossible list.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

scratchgolf said:


> Ten was tough. This is nearly impossible
> 
> 1. _The Final Cut_ by Pink Floyd
> 2. _Hysterical_ by Clap Your Hands Say Yeah
> ...


five words: I TURN MY CAMERA ON :angel:


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

dogen said:


> If it ain't classical, it's non-classical!
> 
> Let's see that impossible list.


Too many Jazz albums to list, man. A lot of of these cats had many classic albums.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

isorhythm said:


> This is MUCH harder than top five classical pieces, somehow. My final answers are virtually meaningless.
> 
> John Coltrane - Africa/Brass
> *Neko Case - Fox Confessor Brings the Flood*
> ...


so much beauty in each song of this album:angel:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Miles Davis: Bitches Brew

Miles Davis: Jack Johnson

The Beatles: Sergeant Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band

Frank Sinatra: September of my Years

Paul Simon: So Beautiful or So What


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Iean said:


> so much beauty in each song of this album:angel:


Yep. That was a great album. Haven't heard any of her subsequent work but Neko is very talented and, unfortunately, very underrated-much like Fiona.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bob Dylan: John Wesley Harding 
Neil Young: Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere
Jimi Hendrix: Band of Gypsys
Johnny Winter: Johnny Winter
Johnny Cash: At San Quentin
(If I could pick a 6th, I would throw in Deep Purple's Machine Head)


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Another 5...

Frank Zappa - Hot Rats
Frank Zappa - Weasels Ate my Flesh
Captain Beefheart - Trout Mask Replica
Wire - Pink Flag
Can - Tago Mago


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Another!

Sonny Sharrock - Ask the Ages
Charles Mingus - The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady
Albert Ayler - Spiritual Unity
John Coltrane - A Love Supreme
Thelonious Monk - Monk's Dream

I could go on. As with Classical, making favorite Jazz lists is a hopeless, never-ending endevour.


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

Beatles - Abbey Road
Beatles - Revolver
Bob Dylan - Blonde on Blonde
Radiohead - OK Computer
Rolling Stones - Let it Bleed


----------



## nbergeron (Dec 30, 2015)

David Bowie - Hunky Dory
The Magnetic Fields - 69 Love Songs
The Magnetic Fields - Get Lost
Steely Dan - Gaucho
Talking Heads - Fear of Music


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Current 93 - Of Ruine or some Blazing Starre
Current 93 - Thunder Perfect Mind
Current 93 - Earth Covers Earth
Current 93 - Sleep Has His House
Comus - First Utterance

But this thread rules because Exodus - Bonded by Blood was mentioned in the first post! I know more about heavy metal than anyone on this site, and this album is surely one of the very best.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

Xaltotun said:


> Current 93 - Of Ruine or some Blazing Starre
> Current 93 - Thunder Perfect Mind
> Current 93 - Earth Covers Earth
> Current 93 - Sleep Has His House
> ...


It is indeed furiously good. One of the twin peaks of early thrash, IMHO, together with Reign in Blood.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

dogen said:


> It is indeed furiously good. One of the twin peaks of early thrash, IMHO, together with Reign in Blood.


Certainly, although that's a quite American perspective.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

Xaltotun said:


> Certainly, although that's a quite American perspective.


Well I'm lacking in the patriotism department. I was a big fan of Diamond Head in their early days. I have a white label, band signed copy of their self-financed first album.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

As previously noted, this changes every day
However, here's today’s:

Eastern Sounds - Yusef Lateef
Graceland - Paul Simon
Rumours - Fleetwood Mac
Wish you were here - Pink Floyd
Levitation - Goatika Creative Lab


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

cwarchc said:


> As previously noted, this changes every day
> However, here's today's:
> 
> Eastern Sounds - Yusef Lateef
> ...


Im listening to this CD right now:angel:


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Beatles Revolver
Led Zeppelin IV
Yes Close to the Edge
Pink Floyd Wish You Were Here
U2 War

Dave Brubeck Time Out
Miles Davis Kind of Blue
Stan Getz and Joao Gilberto Getz / Gilberto
Chick Corea Return to Forever (debut album)
Shearing and Romero Claude Bolling Concerto for classical guitar and jazz piano trio


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Top 5 is impossible. I need 50.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

starthrower said:


> Top 5 is impossible. I need 50.


why not?:angel:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

OK, top 5 per artist/band.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

starthrower said:


> OK, top 5 per artist/band.


i guess a top 3 per artist is more fun:angel:


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

DeepR said:


> Michael Stearns - Planetary Unfolding
> Steve Roach - Mystic Chords & Sacred Spaces
> Klaus Schulze - Mirage
> Brian Eno - Ambient 4: On Land
> Vangelis - Blade Runner


An alternative top 5 would be:

Tangerine Dream - Rubycon 
Klaus Schulze - Moondawn (the original master, first half only)
Manuel Göttsching - E2 E4 
Brian Eno & Harold Budd - Ambient 2: The Plateaux of Mirror
Steve Roach - The Magnificent Void


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

The challenge of this thread, for me, is that my taste in non-classical is subject to more mutability than my taste in classical. Still, it's been great looking over a lot of these timeless albums. Since I don't mind a little bias confirmation every now and then, AND I don't mind new discoveries, I'll make two lists- one that contains my favorites that have already been mentioned, and another list containing my current favorites not yet mentioned:

Okay, the first one (rough chronological):
*Dave Brubeck Quartet*- _Time Out_
*The Beatles*- _Abbey Road_
*Fleetwood Mac*- _Rumours_
*Steely Dan*- _Aja_ (among other phrasesmithing, I LOVE the Odyssean reference in 'Home at Last')
*Steely Dan*- _Gaucho_

Now for the newcomers!
*John Coltrane*- _Giant Steps_
*Led Zeppelin*- _Physical Graffiti_
*Pink Floyd*- _The Wall_
*Tears for Fears*- _Songs from the Big Chair_ agree with Larry the Duck, who asserted "not an ounce of fat on this album!")... and a surprise final entry:
*The Strokes*- _Room on Fire_ (yeah, yeah- I know 'Is This It' is more beloved by the critics- but 'Room on Fire' is denser and more consistent. There's a lyric from "Under Control" that's on semi-permanent rewind in my head, right now: "I don't want to change your mind/I don't want to waste your time/I just want to know you're alright/I've got to know you're alright..."


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

^^^ Wow! I certainly agree that "Room on Fire" is better than "Is This It" - critics be damned :angel:


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Charles Mingus - The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady (1963)
The Red Crayola - The Parable of Arable Land (1967)
Carla Bley & Paul Haines - Escalator Over the Hill (1971)
The Residents - Meet The Residents (1973)
The Residents - Not Available (1974)


----------



## PJaye (May 22, 2015)

Laura Nyro - New York Tendaberry
Simon & Garfunkel - Bookends
Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown
Loreena mckennitt - The Visit
Rickie Lee Jones - The Magazine

For Monday's, Wednesdays, Friday's and Sunday's

Randy Newman - Sail Away
Richard Thompson Front Parlor Ballads
Laura Nyro - Eli and the thirteenth confession
Paul simon - Paul Simon
Tori Amos - Boys For Pele

For Tuesday's, Thursday's, and Saturday's

(I had to cheat somehow - too tough)


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

PJaye said:


> Laura Nyro - New York Tendaberry
> Simon & Garfunkel - Bookends
> Gordon Lightfoot - Sundown
> Loreena mckennitt - The Visit
> ...


Another member of the Amos universe:angel:


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

There doesn't seem any sense listing the usual suspects from the last century, so here's mine from this. And no... I'm not a youngster by any means!


1. Sufjan Stevens - Illinois (2005)
2. Joanna Newsom - Ys (2006)
3. Gillian Welch - Time, The Revelator (2001)
4. Regina Spektor - Soviet Kitsch (2006)
5. DM Stith - Heavy Ghost (2009)


Sorry if they seem obscure, admittedly the 5th is. The first two picked themselves and need no qualifying, the rest I have great affection for.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

My top shelf favorites:

*Frank Ocean - Chanel Orange* ...just...wow
*Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon* ...first time I heard this, I was mad I didn't hear it sooner
*Miles Davis - Kind of Blue * ...timeless
*Nirvana - Nevermind* ...all of my angst
*Radiohead - In Rainbows* ...those drums tho

The following are albums I love, but am hesitant to give the label "best of all time"
*
Smashing Pumpkins - Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness *...here b/c it brings back teenage memories. Despite the fact that my teen years were in the mid-2000s to early 2010s
*Julee Cruise - Floating into the Night* ...the best music to chill to
*ABBA - Gold: Greatest Hits* ...I don't think this one counts so much b/c it's a compilation album but I love it anyway
*FKA Twigs - LP1* ...While the songs on this one all sound very similar, her over all aesthetic of electronic drones and layering vocals is hypnotic, and to me sounds like a musical representation of the depressing club life and hook up & drug culture that my college peers are into


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

In chronological order

1964, John Coltrane - A Love Supreme
1967, The Velvet Underground - The Velvet Underground & Nico
1988, Sonic Youth - Daydream Nation
2000, A Silver Mt Zion - Lift Yr Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heaven _(my avatar = its cover)_
2007, Battles - Mirrored


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Don Fatale said:


> There doesn't seem any sense listing the usual suspects from the last century,


actually it does has sense, because the topic is about the favorites of all time (and at least your first two albums are very usual suspects considering more recent stuff)


----------



## Chronochromie (May 17, 2014)

Stavrogin said:


> 2000, A Silver Mt Zion - Lift Yr Skinny Fists Like Antennas To Heaven _(my avatar = its cover)_


Isn't that a Godspeed You! Black Emperor album? I know both projects are by the same guy, but still.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

Chronochromie said:


> Isn't that a Godspeed You! Black Emperor album? I know both projects are by the same guy, but still.


You're right, my bad!


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Frank Zappa-Best Band you never heard in your life
Tom Waits-Franks wild years
Ozzy Osbourne-Diary of a madman
Leonard Cohen-Songs from a room
Living Colour-Collideoscope
...I don't often listen to them these days, there's so much new music to hear, but they are my top 5


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Cosmos said:


> My top shelf favorites:
> 
> *Frank Ocean - Chanel Orange* ...just...wow
> *Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon* ...first time I heard this, I was mad I didn't hear it sooner
> ...


Abba's greatest hits collection is a glaring proof that pop music can be timeless - in contrast with the common notion that pop music is disposable...:angel:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Yes, this is very hard, because I've listened to so much music all of my life. How can I not include the Herb Alpert pop songs I've loved since 3 years old, or the impact of "If You Can Read My Mind" by Gordon Lightfoot which always puts me in holy, otherworldly state? 

I guess I can chime in, although I'm often a "personal picker" of a band's output, wanting to make my own greatest hits.


ELP Trilogy
Genesis Trick of the Tail
Yes The Yes Album
Graham Nash Songs for Beginners (especially for the songs I used to be a King and Military Madness, truth is, I've listen to 100 albums more than this one, but this one is standing up strong now and I doubt a lot of people have heard it here)
Novalis Sommerabend (esp for the track Wunderschätze)


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

oh, I forgot to add Tomita's Snowflakes are Dancing and Synergy's Electronic Realizations for Rock Orchestra
(I love these excuses to play DJ and take over the turntable)


----------



## EarthBoundRules (Sep 25, 2011)

I just re-listened to a lot of my music and rated it. Here's my new top 5:

David Bowie: Hunky Dory
Lou Reed: Transformer
Police: Zenyatta Mondatta
Velvet Underground: The Velvet Underground & Nico
Ween: Chocolate & Cheese


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

MJongo said:


> Charles Mingus - The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady (1963)
> The Red Crayola - The Parable of Arable Land (1967)
> Carla Bley & Paul Haines - Escalator Over the Hill (1971)
> The Residents - Meet The Residents (1973)
> The Residents - Not Available (1974)


I love Escalator. I have a great bootleg of this being done live! So good.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Morimur said:


> Another!
> 
> Sonny Sharrock - Ask the Ages
> Charles Mingus - The Black Saint and the Sinner Lady
> ...


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't have just 5 favorites, so here's some of my most listened to albums over the past 35 years.
I'm leaving out straight ahead jazz, and blues albums.

Yes-Fragile
Pat Metheny-The First Circle/The Road To You
Richard Thompson-Daring Adventures
Frank Zappa-Shut Up N Play Yer Guitar/Roxy & Elsewhere
Joni Mitchell-Shadows And Light/Hejira
ELP-s/t
Allan Holdsworth-IOU
Santana-Moonflower
Little Feat-Waiting For Columbus
Phil Keaggy-The Master And The Musician
John McLaughlin-Belo Horizonte
Gentle Giant-Free Hand/The Power And The Glory
Tony Rice-Native American
Leo Kottke-Greenhouse
Robben Ford & The Blue Line
Bruce Cockburn-Dancing In The Dragon's Jaws/BC Live
Captain Beefheart-The Spotlight Kid/Clear Spot
RTF-Romantic Warrior


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I guess I grew up listening to rather different popular music than most others here did. Here are 5 of my favorite.

Stevie Wonder: Songs in the Key of Life
Stevie Wonder: Innervisions
Parliament: Mothership Connection 
Prince: Purple Rain
Beach Boys: Pet Sounds or Michael Jackson: Thriller


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

*Frank Sinatra - Sinatra's Swingin' Session
*I don't think you can beat the combination of Nelson Riddle and Sinatra, and they were at full force on this album.
*Rammstein - Reise, Reise
*This is where I feel that Rammstein really pushed themselves as a band. Keep in mind, I love every album they've made for certain reasons, and this occasionally loses it's position as my favorite, but if I had to chose the best introduction for anybody who wants to listen to them, I'd throw them this album. 
*Queen - A Night at the Opera
*I think any album by Queen deserves a mention, but A Night at the Opera really showcases the best bits of Queen. 
*Pink Floyd - Dark Side of the Moon
*Yeah, it's sort of cliche to list this album. But damn, if you can't appreciate this album for what it is, you have no soul
*Korn - Life Is Peachy
*What do you getwhen you give angry 20 something year old speed freaks a few weeks to throw together a follow up album? Well, normally you'd probably get a disaster, but I believe the rawness and the honesty of this album make for quite a treat. Dissonant tones, punk like energy, and a little party thrown in. This is Korn before they exploded, and I think it's also a good example of what a good band they are to have come up with so much in so little time.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> *Frank Sinatra - Sinatra's Swingin' Session
> 
> Korn - Life Is Peachy
> What do you getwhen you give angry 20 something year old speed freaks a few weeks to throw together a follow up album? Well, normally you'd probably get a disaster, but I believe the rawness and the honesty of this album make for quite a treat. Dissonant tones, punk like energy, and a little party thrown in. This is Korn before they exploded, and I think it's also a good example of what a good band they are to have come up with so much in so little time.*


*

Korn! So underrated:angel:*


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

starthrower said:


> I don't have just 5 favorites, so here's some of my most listened to albums over the past 35 years.
> I'm leaving out straight ahead jazz, and blues albums.
> 
> Yes-Fragile
> ...


Phil Keaggy do you remember him in the band "Glass harp"?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

ldiat said:


> Phil Keaggy do you remember him in the band "Glass harp"?


Yeah! They were OK. Their albums are kind of patchy. Some good songs, but some weak ones too. I have the first album, and Phil's vocals sound very tentative. It sounds like a lack of confidence, because he really can sing. But Phil's instrumental albums, The Master and the Musician, The Wind And The Wheat, and Beyond Nature are the ones I really cherish.

All his other stuff is in the Contemporary Christian vein. I'm not a fundamentalist/true believer, so the lyrics don't really resonate with me. Phil has chosen to pursue his career within the confines of that genre, which has been beneficial to him. He has a built in audience, and can pack 'em in at mega churches around the country. But it would have been interesting to see what other people he could have reached with his music without the religious aspect stamped on his resume.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> I guess I grew up listening to rather different popular music than most others here did. Here are 5 of my favorite.
> 
> Stevie Wonder: Songs in the Key of Life


I forgot about that one. I got it as a birthday present in 1977. I still listen to it. Jean Luc Ponty did a cover of As on his Mystical Adventures album in 1982. I'm a big JLP fan too!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

starthrower said:


> Yeah! They were OK. Their albums are kind of patchy. Some good songs, but some weak ones too. I have the first album, and Phil's vocals sound very tentative. It sounds like a lack of confidence, because he really can sing. But Phil's instrumental albums, The Master and the Musician, The Wind And The Wheat, and Beyond Nature are the ones I really cherish.
> 
> All his other stuff is in the Contemporary Christian vein. I'm not a fundamentalist/true believer, so the lyrics don't really resonate with me. Phil has chosen to pursue his career within the confines of that genre, which has been beneficial to him. He has a built in audience, and can pack 'em in at mega churches around the country. But it would have been interesting to see what other people he could have reached with his music without the religious aspect stamped on his resume.


Thanks, back in that day and era, supposedly, the eagles asked keaggy to b part of the band. i guess he turned it down and then they asked Joe Walsh. now that was the rumor back then. don't know how true


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Jean Luc Ponty wow haven't listened to him in for ever! have 2 of his cassette tapes! eek!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

ldiat said:


> Jean Luc Ponty wow haven't listened to him in for ever! have 2 of his cassette tapes! eek!


He's one of the greats, in my book! I've had the pleasure of seeing him perform 3 times. Most recently with Chick Corea in 2011.


----------



## Avey (Mar 5, 2013)

Don Fatale said:


> 1. Sufjan Stevens - Illinois (2005)





Stavrogin said:


> 1967, The Velvet Underground - The Velvet Underground & Nico





EarthBoundRules said:


> I just re-listened to a lot of my music and rated it. Here's my new top 5:
> 
> Velvet Underground: The Velvet Underground & Nico


BANG!

Velvet Underground - _The Velvet Underground & Nico_
Sufjan Stevens - _Michigan_
Dinosaur Jr - _You're Living All Over Me_
David Bowie - _Hunky Dory _
Bon Iver - _For Emma_
Animal Collective - _Feels_

Order is when it came into my life , i.e. chrono.

_Edit: I did 6. I hate to break the rules; I did not intend to. On reflection, I am going to._


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

Smiths - queen is dead
Bob Marley - Survival
Sufsjan Stevens- illinnois
Pj Harvey - to bring you my love
Joanna newsome - ys

Off top of my head.


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

juliante said:


> Smiths - queen is dead
> Bob Marley - Survival
> Sufsjan Stevens- illinnois
> Pj Harvey - to bring you my love
> ...


The Smiths' best album:angel:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

ldiat said:


> Jean Luc Ponty wow haven't listened to him in for ever! have 2 of his cassette tapes! eek!


I saw him live about 1980. Had one vinyl album, Enigmatic Ocean. I have one CD I picked up used, but can't remember the title.


----------



## sosophisticated (Feb 4, 2016)

Mine....

(Insert a selection of well known albums by artists of a similar genre)

That's what everyone else is doing here....


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2016)

sosophisticated said:


> Mine....
> 
> (Insert a selection of well known albums by artists of a similar genre)
> 
> That's what everyone else is doing here....


Well get on with it then.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

B


sosophisticated said:


> Mine....
> 
> (Insert a selection of well known albums by artists of a similar genre)
> 
> That's what everyone else is doing here....


Here's a list----

_Robeson_, Paul Robeson, vinyl, Vanguard, 1958
_Danzas Flamencas_, José Greco & Company, vinyl, Decca, 1954
_The Volga_, Chorus of the Volga, vinyl, Monitor, 1960s sometime
_Music of India_, Dr. Gaurang Yodh & Dinesh Patel, vinyl, Westminster, 1973
_The Music in my Head_, Various Artists, CD, Sterns Africa, 1998


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

Beatles, Revolver
King Crimson, In the court of the crimson king
Frank Zappa, Hot rats
Miles Davis, Bitches Brew
David Bowie, Blackstar

All this discs has changed, in one sense or another, the way I listen to music.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Doesn't anyone like Soft Machine around here? The cut four classic albums.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Morimur said:


> Doesn't anyone like Soft Machine around here? The cut four classic albums.


If I could list more than five _Third_ would definitely show up.


----------



## sosophisticated (Feb 4, 2016)

Okay I'm been pressurized, cajoled and almost downright bullied into revealing my pick for my5 favourite non classical albums


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Guess I'm the only one who greatly prefers electronic and ambient music over any kind of pop and rock music. It's not that I don't like any, I'm just extremely picky when it comes to "songs" and even when I do like a song, it still bores me quickly. Also, I'm _never_ interested at all in the subject matter (lyrics), so that doesn't help much either.


----------



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

DeepR said:


> Guess I'm the only one who greatly prefers electronic and ambient music over any kind of pop and rock music. It's not that I don't like any, I'm just extremely picky when it comes to "songs" and even when I do like a song, it still bores me quickly. Also, I'm _never_ interested at all in the subject matter (lyrics), so that doesn't help much either.


Interested to know what electronic and ambient stuff you like. Since I got into CM 5 years ago I am struggling to find any other music that hits the spot - except the odd song. I used to love albums so much....


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

juliante said:


> Interested to know what electronic and ambient stuff you like. Since I got into CM 5 years ago I am struggling to find any other music that hits the spot - except the odd song. I used to love albums so much....


The two top 5's I posted in this topic should give you an idea.


----------



## Aleksandar (Feb 21, 2015)

Van Morrison - Astral Weeks
The Rolling Stones - Exile on Main Street
Miles Davis - Kind of Blue
El-P - Fantastic Damage
Company Flow - Funcrusher Plus


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

In no particular order...

Jeff Wayne - War of the Worlds
Genesis - Foxtrot
Yes- Tales from Topographic Oceans
Steve Hackett - Voyage of the Acolyte
The Enid - Aerie Faerie Nonsense


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

1. Joni Mitchell - Blue
2. Neutral Milk Hotel - In The Aeroplane Over The Sea
3. Van Morrison - Astral Weeks
4. Sufjan Stevens - Carrie & Lowell
5. Tom Waits - Rain Dogs


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

juliante said:


> Interested to know what electronic and ambient stuff you like. Since I got into CM 5 years ago I am struggling to find any other music that hits the spot - except the odd song. I used to love albums so much....


Same thing happened for me, although I can't offer a solution. I first got into classical music and opera age 28, and did not (or rather, _could not_) listen to any pop/rock, even my previous favourites Dylan, Mitchell, Morrison et al. It took 15 years before I reacquainted myself with pop/rock, although with new artists rather than back to the old guard. I wonder whether ambient music will hit the spot?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Don Fatale said:


> Same thing happened for me, although I can't offer a solution. I first got into classical music and opera age 28, and did not (or rather, _could not_) listen to any pop/rock, even my previous favourites Dylan, Mitchell, Morrison et al. It took 15 years before I reacquainted myself with pop/rock, although with new artists rather than back to the old guard. I wonder whether ambient music will hit the spot?


Depends what you expect from music. It's a very different musical language. Ambient is liberating in its simplicity, complete lack of rules and formlessness. Ambient is the music of sound. The music of texture, mood and atmosphere. Sonic painting. 
All the more regular aspects of music (structure, form, development, rhythm, harmony, melody etc.) are done best in classical music, that's why pop and rock aren't that interesting to me.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Ambient can be useful as an unobtrusive soundtrack to daily chores/work, sleeping, etc. Otherwise I tire of it very quickly.


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

1. London Calling - The Clash
2. Exile on Main Street - The Rolling Stones
3. Blood Sugar Sex Magik - Red Hot Chili Peppers
4. Loaded - The Velvet Underground
5. RAM - Paul and Linda McCartney


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Morimur said:


> Ambient can be useful as an unobtrusive soundtrack to daily chores/work, sleeping, etc. Otherwise I tire of it very quickly.


Yes, you can listen to it the way you want. Doesn't have to be with full attention. To me a lot of loud and obtrusive music gets tiring a lot quicker.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Morimur said:


> Doesn't anyone like Soft Machine around here? The cut four classic albums.


I do. The Canterbury sound appeals.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

John Martyn - Solid Air
Barclay James Harvest - Live Tapes
The Only Ones - The Only Ones
Shirley Collins - Sweet England
Jethro Tull - Benefit


----------



## st Omer (Sep 23, 2015)

Beach Boys - Pet Sounds
Bob Dylan - Blonde on Blonde
Simon & Garfunkle - Bookends
Moody Blues - Seventh Sojourn
Judy Collins - So Early in The Spring


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I miss Morimur.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

I may have already answered this thread but it's hard to keep track, so...

1. The Black Saint & The Sinner Lady - Charles Mingus (1963) 
2. Trout Mask Replica - Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band (1969) 
3. Rock Bottom - Robert Wyatt (1974) 
4. A Love Supreme - John Coltrane (1964) 
5. Faust - Faust (1971) 

From time to time I've ranked the following three just above A Love Supreme and Faust, but currently I'd probably place them just below, so I suppose they're "honorable mentions":

In the Aeroplane Over the Sea - Neutral Milk Hotel (1998) 
The Velvet Underground & Nico - The Velvet Underground (1967) 
Astral Weeks - Van Morrison (1968)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Aftermath - Rolling Stones
Sopwith Camel - Sopwith Camel
Abbey Road - Beatles
LA Woman - Doors
The Nightfly - Donald Fagen


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Thick as a Brick, Tull
Live at Leeds, Who
Sticky Fingers, Stones
Live at the Fillmore East, Allman Bros.
White Album, Beatles


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here are ten live albums I like, so The Decider can pick any five. I already submitted ten studio albums......

Lynyrd Skynyrd: One More From the Road
Neil Young: Live Rust
Joni Mitchell: Miles of Aisles
Talking Heads: Stop Making Sense
Genesis: Three Sides Live
Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers: Pack Up the Plantation
The Cure: Show
Jimi Hendrix: Band of Gypsies
Rush: A Show of Hands
Fleetwood Mac: The Dance

There are more....


----------



## Robert Thomas (Dec 3, 2015)

Yes - Close to the edge
Pink Floyd - Dark side of the moon
Jethro Tull - Thick as a Brick
Van Der Graaf Generator - Godbluff
King Crimson - Larks tongue in aspic


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

5 in Classic Rock

Arthur - The Kinks
Future Games - Fleetwood Mac
Chicago Transit Authority - Chicago
Station to Station - David Bowie
LA Woman - The Doors


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

5 is way too few to choose. 

My tastes in non-classical music are way to broad to narrow it down to 5.

I listen to several different genres of prog rock (Zeuhl, avant-prog, prog metal, symphonic, Canterbury) and jazz (fusion, post bop, chamber jazz, avant-garde), and in each of these genres, I have at least 5 albums that I love just as much as my favorite albums from another genre.

The best I can do is:

Rock genres:

YES - Close to the Edge
Magma - MDK
Thinking Plague - In Extremis
King Crimson - Larks Tongue in Aspic
PFM - Per un amico
Banco - Io Sono Nato Libero
Genesis - The Lamb Lies Down on Broadway
Frank Zappa - One Size Fits All
Pain of Salvation - Remedy Lane
Gentle Giant - In a Glass House

Jazz genres:

John Coltrane - A Love Supreme
Mahavisnu Orchestra - The Inner Mounting Flame
Return to Forever - Romantic Warrior
Bruford - ONe of a Kind
Art Ensemble of Chicago - Full Force
Oregon - Roots in the Sky
Allan Holdsworth - Metal Fatigue
Weather Report - Heavy Weather
Steve Coleman and the Council of Balance - Synovial Joints
Keith Jarrett - Koln Concerts


Yep, I totally cheated.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Yes - The Yes Album
Frank Zappa - One Size Fits All
Frank Zappa - Uncle Meat
Ariel - A Strange Fantastic Dream
King Crimson - In the Wake of Poseidon


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

:zoviet*france: - Popular Soviet Songs & Youth Music
:zoviet*france: - What Is Not True
:zoviet*france: - Just an Illusion
Orchid - Dance Tonight! Revolution Tomorrow!
Natural Snow Buildings - Daughter of Darkness


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Jeez, OK.... *Today's* top five are;

Black Sabbath - Sabbath Bloody Sabbath 
Zappa - Apostrophe 
Manic Street Preachers - Gold Against the Soul
Volbeat - Guitar Gangsters and Cadillac Blood
Lynyrd Skynyrd - One More From the Road


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

5 in Live Jazz


Bill Evans - At the Village Vanguard
John Coltrane - At the Village Vanguard
Rahsaan Roland Kirk - Bright Moments
Thelonius Monk - At the It Club
Miles Davis - Dark Magus

I'm cheating but y'all can't see that right?


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

5 in Psychedlia


The Top - The Cure
Alien Soundtracks - Chrome
Electric Ladyland - Jimi Hendrix
Kapt. Kopter & the Fabulous Twirleybirds - Randy California
A Perfect Mystery - The Legendary Pink Dots


----------

